
Get a free copy (No BS) of Ryan Holiday's Bestseller "Growth Hacker Marketing"  - timhargis
This isn&#x27;t some bullshit ploy to collect emails or aything...<p>Ryan is speaking at an event I put on and I bought 500 of his latest book in return.  If you don&#x27;t know, he&#x27;s the Director of Marketing for American Apparel and he is a WSJ Bestselling Author. Growth Hacker Marketing is the #1 Marketing Book on Amazon - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;amazon.com&#x2F;Growth-Hacker-Marketing-Advertising-ebook&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B00BPDR3JM&#x2F;ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1378255664&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=growth+hacker+marketing<p>To get your free copy go to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;livrada.com and enter in one of the pin #&#x27;s (starts with &quot;L&quot; - not the serial number) in this Google Doc<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheet&#x2F;ccc?key=0Anb7jJjSg7jMdFJRWVB4MTM2ZnNDcTVzc2pzOVMzelE&amp;usp=sharing<p>After you use a pin, just delete it off the spreadsheet.<p>It comes in Kindle, Nook or Google Play format.  Enjoy the book!
======
dummyaccount9
Hi, is something supposed to be happening after i enter my e-mail (using
Google Play format)?

The e-mail says: _To redeem your e-book: To begin reading simply go to your
library and click "Read" to begin enjoying it on your computer._

Where is this "library"?

Google Books for Android shows nothing. Google Play > My books shows nothing.
[http://books.google.com](http://books.google.com) "My Library" shows nothing.

Whatever happened to plain old .pdf?

~~~
timhargis
Not sure on this issue. Email phoebe@livrada.com and she can help you out and
get it fixed. I bought the books but I don't run the e-delivery side.

------
teni
Din't get any email from them but i have signed up with a license key and
don't want to do it again cos i don't want to deprive another reader.

~~~
timhargis
That's weird. Just use another one. Don't worry about it - email
phoebe@livrada.com if it doesn't work. She'll fix it...

------
vldx
It would be interesting if you share the results after ending the get a free
copy campaign.

Thanks for the free copy.

~~~
timhargis
Sure. I'll post how many were redeemed. I'm guessing about 100 so far just
from glancing at the list.

------
palidanx
Just curious, what kind of event did you put on?

~~~
timhargis
Doing an entrepreneur boot camp style event for younger people over 4 weeks
with a number of awesome entrepreneurs. When I originally put it out I got a
lot of applications and most were older and "traditional business" owners so
we decided to restructure the event and I'm going to limit it to younger
entrepreneurs which is what I was hoping for initially and who the content was
most geared towards.

------
dbond
Can't redeem in the UK :( (amazon)

~~~
timhargis
Email phoebe@livrada.com to see if she can help.

------
sixQuarks
thanks. I already read his book "Trust me, I'm Lying". Highly recommended.

~~~
timhargis
Ya no doubt. Awesome book...

------
phr4ts
Arigato

~~~
timhargis
For sure - enjoy it...it's a good book.

------
areus
Awesome thank you :)

------
alexgaribay
Thanks a bunch!

------
Vomzor
Thank you! :)

------
manidoraisamy
Thank you :)

------
toomuchtodo
Thank you!!

------
robbiea
Thanks!

------
olegious
Thank you!

------
wuschel
Thanks!

------
shock
Thanks!

------
andrew_gardener
thank you ^_^

------
palidanx
many thanks!

